# guessing which size switches on track



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm still designing, ^_^, and ran across this layout, so, would these be #4 or #6 or a mixture of both? I'm shooting with 18" radius curves in case I just have to have a larger loco later on, and don't want to end up with too sharp of a turnout after having gone to all the trouble for larger radii on the curves.


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

Those switches all look look like #6s. As for having 18" curves you're pretty much limited to 4 axle diesels or 6 driver steam locos. Pax cars would have to be shorties also & freight cars under 60'.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

that's good, actually I'm getting expansive from 15" curves, lol, a mikado would be super, but a pacific will do just fine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I love that layout photo ... for a moment, I thought I was looking at a Google Earth satellite photo!

TJ


----------

